# Seperated wife caught me spying



## Tim (Mar 24, 2009)

So I did a stupid thing last week and tried putting a keylogger on my wife's laptop computer after she locked me out of our home desktop computer. It was really a dumb way of me trying to anticipate her next attack on me...what better way than to know what she does behind my back?

I think after she locked me out of our desktop computer so bitterly and so coldly, I reacted in an offensive way. It was stupid because I just fell right back into concentrating what her next move will be...my therapist says its like walking in the woods and coming across a snake. You freeze and then just stare at the snake and ignore everything else in the environment....you get 'hyper focused' on the threat...which in this case was my wife.

The keylogger thing for me was very appealing because it basically does everything my wife does to me when it comes to keeping tabs on me for pretty much the entire relationship(short leash)

She reviews my phone logs.
She reads all my text messages when I'm in the shower or sleeping etc...
She goes on my computer when I'm not around and accesses my emails, myspace, facebook, and browser history.

The software was appealing because I just dont have the strength or energy to do all those things like she does.

Anyways, she found out I put that on her laptop because she knew I was using it and in the course of keeping tabs on me she discovered what I downloaded. Oh and she also read my myspace account while she was at it (dumbass me didnt clear the private data) and she got all pissed that I talked to an old friend of mine that has a baby and a boyfriend. Give me a break

Anyways, I think I severely diverted from the "take care of me" part and instead did that "Oh **** a snake!" reaction.
*
Lesson learned: Never stoop down to their level because you just wont win.*

In fact, it just gave her the ammunition she needed in the course of her smear campaign against me.

Oh and Jessica if your reading this, congratulations! You keep better tabs on me than expected and found one of my forum posts!


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

im gonna b honest , but i think what you did was normal.
your not a bad person for doing what you did.
you have your reasons.
its not about stooping to their level. sometimes u need facts put in place and this might be your only means, as it was hers.
we all have ways.


----------



## pinkprincess (Jun 10, 2008)

I am on the other end of the scale i dont think that snopping is ok...what gives you the right to stalk someone else? what happened to trust, if people need to snop around maybe they need to think about weather or not they are in the right relatioship... we dont own anyone therefore you dont have the right to act like we do ...


----------



## DennisNLA (Jan 26, 2010)

I would lock down your accounts and phone asap. Information is a two way street. I realize this is fanning the fire but she has access to your accounts / passwords you have the same right. She locked you out, time to lock her out.

I keep my journal on my blackberry, it is now password protected just for that reason. I have told my W that is the reason why.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Just an observation that this is the second post I've seen today where a keylogger did more harm than good.


----------

